
Novelist threatens Apple with US lawsuit - FluidDjango
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/cd7dbfa0-427f-11e1-93ea-00144feab49a.html#axzz1jvet9T60
======
benologist
Are you a submission bot?

